# Toronto neighbourhoods for families



## kilburina (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi,
my husband has an interview in Toronto (Western Hospital) next week and is hoping to begin to look at accommodation there if he gets good news! 

We have visited Toronto but only on holidays so we know we like the city but we don't know what areas are good to live in or which are bad so any help woudl be appreciated.

So, the job is in Western Hospital. (University of Toronto)
We have a 2 year old and a baby (born 23rd August) so while we won't need schools immediately, in the long-term we'd be thinking of schools. 
Ideally, we would have 3 bedrooms...even 4 if we could afford it so we could have people to stay in a spare room rather than on the sofa. Even more ideally, we would have a small garden. Don't mind a bit of a commute but the more central the better, really! We'd be renting and will most likely be on one salary for a while and then one full salary and a part-time salary.

Any help you can give about this would be useful. We need to know
- good neighbourhoods suitable for families
- the name/website of reputable estate agents to get ideas of prices for renting
- which neighbourhoods or streets should be avoided

I have been doing internet research, of course, but nothing beats some on the ground knowledge.

Thanks in advance,
kilburina


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I used to live on Sherwood Ave near the Yonge/Eglington intersection. It's a great area to live. There are several parks within walking distance as well as shops, bars and restaurants. There are subway stations at Yonge/Eglinton and Yonge/Lawrence as well as buses running up and down Yonge St. I lived in that area for 5 years and didn't need a car even after our first child was born. More info here:

Visit YONGE EGLINTON and discover a world you thought you knew

We have friends who raised 2 kids in the The Beaches area. They live near the intersection of Woodbine & Queen St East and they love it there. More info here:

BeachesToronto.com : Serving the Beach / Beaches Community of Toronto

Both Yonge/Eglinton and The Beaches could be expensive in terms of renting a 3/4 bedroom house. Depending on your budget, you might need to start off in an apartment or condo building until you find your feet.

As for areas to avoid, you should definitely avoid the area around Jane/Finch. This is a high crime location.


----------



## kilburina (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for that! 
Yes, a house might be a long shot but an apartment is perfectly fine if there are parks nearby! 

This is really useful information...keep it coming people!

kilburina


----------

